# Gracie gifted us beautiful babies!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The basket baby is a bottlle kid. She has blue eyes. The other dark is a buckling with blue eyes. The light one is another lil doeling. Everyone is doin well this mornin. .


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the triplets! Gracie has such a beautifully marked face and an envious looking beard going on. The kids are stunning as well. 2 blue eyed and 2 doelings, win win. (highfive)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so beautiful! Gracie looks very proud.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations on the triplets! Gracie has such a beautifully marked face and an envious looking beard going on. The kids are stunning as well. 2 blue eyed and 2 doelings, win win. (highfive)


Want a few f1 mini nubians? I do know where you can find some. (rofl)(rofl)(rofl). They should be small.... mama is a nigi and dad a very small mini.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So cute. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

too adorable!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Want a few f1 mini nubians? I do know where you can find some. (rofl)(rofl)(rofl). They should be small.... mama is a nigi and dad a very small mini.


It's been SO tempting now that kidding season is here again. And yes, I like mini dairy and ND most of all. But gosh, my wethers are approaching the yearling mark. And of course a weanling needs a weanling playmate or two because they would be too young to join the others for a while. See where this is going right .... the newest victim of goat math in the making. I must be strong, I must resist urges for weanlings.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

That middle picture is awesome LOL very well done mama


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

@NigerianNewbie 
I have tiny LaMancha does due soonish lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> It's been SO tempting now that kidding season is here again. And yes, I like mini dairy and ND most of all. But gosh, my wethers are approaching the yearling mark. And of course a weanling needs a weanling playmate or two because they would be too young to join the others for a while. See where this is going right .... the newest victim of goat math in the making. I must be strong, I must resist urges for weanlings.


Would it help the math bit if i told you Dora's kids will be f5 minis? :coolmovesdoh)(embarrassed)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Would it help the math bit if i told you Dora's kids will be f5 minis? :coolmovesdoh)(embarrassed)


:bonk: You're killing me here. :haha:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :bonk: You're killing me here. :haha:


Forty..... five..... minutes..... away..... hahahahahahaha!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goathiker said:


> @NigerianNewbie
> I have tiny LaMancha does due soonish lol


@goathiker :truck: Are we there yet? (headsmash)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Forty..... five..... minutes..... away..... hahahahahahaha!


Bad girl. :heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :truck: Are we there yet? (headsmash)


Dora gots goo tonight. Mebbe you will see cutie baby pic tomorrow. Lol! I thought i was gonna get some sleep tonight. Guess not.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Dora gots goo tonight. Mebbe you will see cutie baby pic tomorrow. Lol! I thought i was gonna get some sleep tonight. Guess not.


Happy kidding, will make it a point to look for baby pictures of Dora's kids over morning coffee. Hopefully tonight won't be a repeat of last nights torrential thunderstorm.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking kids, I hope @NigerianNewbie enjoys them. Do you think her kidding stall has good knotty pine walls like Gracie's?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

More pics of gracie's pretty kids. Our bottle baby is Luna. Dil said she was born on a cold full moon night and she needed be luna. So Luna it is. Paul called the other doeling Buttercup (the light kid). Now.... need a name for the buckling maybe.... a guy that works with son the young is sweet talkin his lady into him. So he may not need a name if they get him. I told him i would do unregistered for him and i am ok with that... cause boys are so hard to get rid of it seems and if he is sold i don't mind losin a lil dollars for that to happen. Plus thomas (son) says he is a good man and takes good care of his animals.

The pic with paul under the recliner.... today she decided it would be a great place to nap..... then after said nap decided she could not find her way put. Lol! And. I TOLD him after her nap he better dipe her... he didn't so he had deal with pee. The balled up woobie (blanket) is the mountain today.. She has tormented and goated on that thing all day long. She is showin us her fancy tricks. And the hearth. She has decided it is also a great place to kawabunga off of too and nibble/taste on the wood there. The woes of inside goaties we are learnin are fun but entertainin. Hahahahaa!

And my precious hound. Decided he needed roll in the leaves as we were out doin stuff today. He was a mess and whatever that spot is on his noggin..... gah it STINKS so bad! It was super windy out today but the sun was shinin and it was jus so nice to see the sun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

